# New header for the forum pages



## mkellogg

To go with the new design in the dictionaries, I have put the same header here in the forums.  Hopefully dictionary users who follow a link into the forums will be less confused now. 

Let me know if there are any problems!

Mike


----------



## LV4-26

Thanks a lot Mike. Looks fine to me. A change of landscape is always nice 
No problem to report so far.


----------



## fenixpollo

LOVE IT!  

I also love that the directory tree at the top of the page only takes up one line!

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## Artrella

Wow Mike!!! Qué lindoooooo!!! Me encanta el nuevo encabezado que pusiste!
Grande WR!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Our forum is so sexy now!    It will take some getting used to, but overall, I like it.


By the way, what spurred the change?


----------



## fenixpollo

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Our forum is so sexy now! It will take some getting used to, but overall, I like it.


 I agree, but... I thought you didn't like the word "sexy" to describe things!  

I think it has to do with the new version of vB that Mike's been promising.


----------



## supercrom

I really like it, the first time I saw it was yesterday afternoon (Peruvian time) when I was looking up a word.

*It looks great!*

Congratulations Mr Kellogg, you always do your best here in the forum!

Best of the best Regards

 ​ 
*Supercrom*


----------



## meili

The new header looks so great! ... and my favorite color at that. 
Just one observation though (I do not know, perhaps it was just with me):  When I use the tab key to jump from user name to password, the cursor jumps from user name to the drop down boxes of the dictionaries.  (Perhaps it was just with me).


----------



## Merlin

mkellogg said:
			
		

> To go with the new design in the dictionaries, I have put the same header here in the forums. Hopefully dictionary users who follow a link into the forums will be less confused now.
> 
> Let me know if there are any problems!
> 
> Mike


Mike you're the man!!!!  You're so cool! I love the new look. The colors are so relaxing. Keep it up!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Wow, you sure did mean a new header!

The initial page is catchy, interesting, and easy to manipulate. Great!


----------



## Weaton

Hola!
(se puede escribir en español en "comments and suggestions" ???
Espero que si...

Desde que vi el cambio en la página que estaba buscando en donde decir... "QUE LINDOOOOOOOO!!!!!"
(y aahora encontré este tread...  !! )

Me gusta muuucho.... se ve reeeeee lindo.. (igual, desde que encontre este sitio que me enamore de él.... sea cual fuere el diseño que tenga...)

Y coincido: A mi tambien me gusta el nuevo color!!
Y como esta "distribuido" todo tambien..

Felicitaciones por el gran trabajo.. y Gracias !!!

Ale


----------



## Alundra

*¡¡¡Estupendo!!! ¡¡¡Os ha quedado fantástico!!!! *

*Alundra.*


----------



## fenixpollo

meili said:
			
		

> When I use the tab key to jump from user name to password, the cursor jumps from user name to the drop down boxes of the dictionaries.


Not just with you, meili.  When I type my username to log in and try to tab to the next field, it tabs me over to the "language" field in the dictionary search, then back to the password.  After I type my password and hit tab, it tabs me back to the "search" button and then over to the "remember me" and "login" buttons.

A minor inconvenience, but inconvenient nonetheless.  Mike?


----------



## cuchuflete

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Not just with you, meili. When I type my username to log in and try to tab to the next field, it tabs me over to the "language" field in the dictionary search, then back to the password. After I type my password and hit tab, it tabs me back to the "search" button and then over to the "remember me" and "login" buttons.
> 
> A minor inconvenience, but inconvenient nonetheless.  Mike?



Lose the PC and get a Mac  Everything continues to behave perfectly.
Another option...set your browser to remember your username.  That's how mine is set up.  I just type the password, and .....Kabooom! I'm in.


----------



## dexterciyo

La página inicial, www.wordreference.com tarda una pasada en cargar. No sé si os pasa a ustedes o a mí solo... Igual pasa si quieres buscar una traducción. 

Saludos


----------

